# Já totiž řídím



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

There's a passage in my textbook where a man is ordering drinks for him and his friends "_Pro kolegnyni skleničku bílého vína, kolegům dva krát slivovici a mně pomerančový džus, *já totiž řídím.*_"

I'd like to know if I could change totiž for _protože_ or _neboť _or is it an idiomatic construction? Nazdar.:


----------



## werrr

Tagarela said:


> Ahoj,
> 
> There's a passage in my textbook where a man is ordering drinks for him and his friends "_Pro kolegyni skleničku bílého vína, kolegům dvakrát slivovici a mně pomerančový džus, *já totiž řídím.*_"
> 
> I'd like to know if I could change totiž for _protože_ or _neboť _or is it an idiomatic construction? Nazdar.:



It is the same usage of “totiž” as in one of your previous posts. Yes, you can replace it with:

…protože/neboť/poněvadž řídím (auto).


----------



## slavic_one

But I don't think it can be replaced with pže/neboť in all cases. e.g.:
To je, totíž, to auto(, o nemž jsem ti mluvil).
Let's say it's just some extra info. In your example, he just gave extra info why he want juice, that's not that important.


----------



## nuclearboy

Tagarela: But do not worry. In real life, you do not have to explain to a waiter why you are ordering a soft drink.


----------



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Moc vám děkuji!

Werr, ops, sorry, I typed somethings wrong, thank you for the corrections =). 
ps: I myself always ask juice and soft drinks, when I'm driving or not, I must improve my Czech so that I can give a good explanation to refuse your famous beers, perhaps  *Omlouvám se, opravdu vím že vaše pivo je nejlepší ve světě*, *ale alkohol já totiž nepiji. *

Na zdraví.:


----------



## winpoj

Some more corrections, if you don't mind:

"nejlepší *na* světě"

"*ale alkohol já totiž nepiji*" this doesn't work. Say just: ... ale nepiju alkohol.


By the way, alcohol-free Radegast or Staropramen are not bad.


----------



## slavic_one

Hehe Radegast birel yes.. but not my choice 
In my opinion you could say totíž in your sentence, but in different word order:
...ale já, totíž, nepiji alkohol.


----------



## winpoj

I still don't think it sounds really natural. Apart from its meaning of "namely", totiž normally serves to provide explanatory information. Thus, something like this would work:

A Czech friend: Dáš si pivo?
Tagarela: Nedám, i když vím, že vaše pivo je nejlepší na světě. Já totiž nepiju alkohol.


----------



## kusurija

slavic_one said:


> Hehe Radegast birel yes.. but not my choice
> In my opinion you could say totíž in your sentence, but in different word order:
> ...ale já, totíž, nepiji alkohol.
> ...ale já totiž nepiji/nepiju alkohol.  or, as mentioned Winpoj, simply
> ... ale nepiju/nepiji alkohol. ("nepiji" nowadays sounds *too* literally/acurately)


Ještě se dá říci místo "nepiju alkohol" "jsem abstinent".


----------



## slavic_one

Kusurija dikes za opravu, chtěl jsem totiž nabídnout jak se eště může napsat věta ale nepovedlo se to


----------



## Fantomas.CZ

In that "beer excuse" the "totiž" sounds really weird. In all forms... If you say "Omlouvám se, opravdu vím že vaše pivo je nejlepší ve světě, ale alkohol (já) nepiji/u.", it will be just fine  You can enhance the contrast by replacing "opravdu" with "sice", it sounds better...


----------

